# How do I get my puppy to drink more water?



## kswan (Jul 30, 2012)

About 5 months ago I became a dog owner for the first time. Up until about two weeks ago our puppy would drink a lot of water, now we can hardly get him to touch it. He still drinks, but it is nothing like before. I think he is drinking too little, my husband (who has had dogs all his life) doesn't think this is anything to worry about since he is still eating, and going to the bathroom regularly. I feel like I call the vet all the time about things and maybe I am overly cautious, but I have become very attached to the little guy and don't want anything to happen to him. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get him to drink more?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I had a rescue dog who was very ill. She would not drink water. My vet said that if a dog is eating canned food there is enough water in it that they do not feel the urge to drink. She drank very little even as she got better. She lives on canned food. ( has hardly any teeth)

I have put a tad of "sodium free" chicken broth in water to entice an ill dog to drink.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

you could mix warm water into kibble and let the kibble soak the water up. That always helps for my dog as she is not a big drinker also.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't worry about it unless she stop s totally. Be careful of being a helicopter parent


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I always add a little water to the kibble as well (my dogs don't care if it's warm or not, but a picky dog might), especially since kibble is similar to freeze dried food. Imagine eating your cereal dry all the time!

If your dog likes ice cubes, you can make them out of low sodium broth to entice the dog to get more liquid.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

We live in a wide variety of climates.... In Texas, it's 110 (altho the weatherman say 107, I think he's trying to make it sound cooler) and after I walk my dog - yes, I cruelly make my dog walk with me in 100+ degree heat... and I don't like it either  - He will drink like a camel, and 3 hours later he will go out and water the yard for me 

On the other hand, when it's a nice cool 80 degrees in the morning before the sun comes up, he doesn't drink any water after the walk. However, he always has plenty of cool water available.

Maybe your dog was hot, before and now he's in air conditioning and not as hot, so doesn't need as much water ? 

If he eats OK, he's reasonable happy - even in 110 degrees, my dog is reasonably happy ... more so than I am! - then he's probably drinking enough.


----------

